# Amazing Long Disused Archery Skills.



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Lars Andersen proves it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I was just about to post this same video. This guy has some insane skill.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

I wouldn't say that what we know is wrong, just different.

It would be like telling someone that they are wrong for the way they shoot a slingshot. If it is effective, is it wrong?

Sasq.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont know what I know and what I dont know about archery, but I do know that the guy in the video is absolutely amazing. Thoroughly entertaining. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

wyosasquatch said:


> I wouldn't say that what we know is wrong, just different.
> 
> It would be like telling someone that they are wrong for the way they shoot a slingshot. If it is effective, is it wrong?
> 
> Sasq.


Well, the "everything you thought you knew" is a cliche phrase. Not meant literally


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that dude is a bad a55 archer,but still making a statement that all that modern archers know is wrong just provokes confrontation and negative attitudes wouldn't it be better to say look what this archer has discovered through years of studying trial and error,instead of provoking bad feelings right from the start Shockley


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, I saw this video as it was listed as one of the most popular videos on YT yesterday.

It showed me there was a lot that people used to know about archery that has been largely forgotten, but even the video itself explained that the reason people no longer practice those skills is because how archery is used in the modern world is different than the way it was used long ago. That doesn't mean everything known today is wrong.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Nobodo said:


> Yeah, I saw this video as it was listed as one of the most popular videos on YT yesterday.
> 
> It showed me there was a lot that people used to know about archery that has been largely forgotten, but even the video itself explained that the reason people no longer practice those skills is because how archery is used in the modern world is different than the way it was used long ago. That doesn't mean everything known today is wrong.


i was also going to post what part of running through the woods and shooting 3 arrows in 2 seconds have any real world use today we don't fight wars with archers we use guns so what he does is amazing but reason this type of archery got lost in history is because it isn't useful in the modern day if it was still useful and needed it wouldn't have become lost knowledge


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

That's it, pretty much in a nutshell. The skills this guy demonstrates are obsolete and have no use in target shooting or hunting. Whether that remains true in the future depends to a large extent on the most unreliable segment of our population, politicians.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

bigron said:


> that dude is a bad a55 archer,but still making a statement that all that modern archers know is wrong just provokes confrontation and negative attitudes wouldn't it be better to say look what this archer has discovered through years of studying trial and error,instead of provoking bad feelings right from the start Shockley


Agreed, Ron. I change the title.


----------



## wyosasquatch (Sep 3, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> That's it, pretty much in a nutshell. The skills this guy demonstrates are obsolete and have no use in target shooting or hunting. Whether that remains true in the future depends to a large extent on the most unreliable segment of our population, politicians.


Hey! You of all people should know that we can't discuss politics here:-D

Sasq.

P.S.

I hope you spot the tongue firmly in cheek in this comment.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hey man, I just want to give this Lars Andersen some respect and say that i wish there was a graphic emoticon for "mind blown". so ok, is rapid fire archery practical, maybe for hunting, but not really. BUT who has the reflexes or spacial awareness, not to mention practiced skills to jump, catch and fire and arrow while still in the air, i can catch an arrow, but barely and only from martial arts/baseball experience and practice. The Chinese would probably consider this Gung Fu with a bow, pure awesomess.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Something0riginal said:


> . . . i wish there was a graphic emoticon for "mind blown".


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Imperial said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > . . . i wish there was a graphic emoticon for "mind blown".


How in the insinuated sexual acts do you do this, like all of them, not just these i got smiles and frowns. do you like put it in parenthes or brackets or something? #)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Something0riginal said:


> How in the insinuated sexual acts do you do this, like all of them, not just these i got smiles and frowns. do you like put it in parenthes or brackets or something? #)


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hmmm cant copy and paste on a phone, drat.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

wyosasquatch said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > That's it, pretty much in a nutshell. The skills this guy demonstrates are obsolete and have no use in target shooting or hunting. Whether that remains true in the future depends to a large extent on the most unreliable segment of our population, politicians.
> ...


Pointing out that politicians are unreliable is not politics. It's just a sad fact of life.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> wyosasquatch said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


Ooph, the buzzkill to epic extents breh. Do you make cinnamon rolls and just eat them without the frosting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well ... all the fans of Lars Andersen might like to have a look here:






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is Lars video in response to the critical video .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

My mind is blown! What skill. That dude lives with a bow in his hands, just as warriors of old would have. Not fighting for your life....you were probably practicing. Crazy skill.


----------

